# Free to Air TV-installer with mobile no.only



## browser (22 Aug 2007)

Hi,

I say an ad in a local(ish) freesheet about getting free to air channels, a once off payment with no monthly charges.

I rang the guy who in fairness was straight out of the D'unbelivables - anyway he said that he could call out in a few days, which will be in the next day or so, he's to ring me this evening.

My only realy worry is that the ad gives a number mobile only and just a first name.  It's kind of we'll tarmac your drive type ad - normally stay well away from.

The price for everything is €295 - which to me seems good -

For of you folks around Nenagh who might have had the same thing done his name is John ............... or is it.

Any thoughts,
Browser

PS - I reall y want it soon as herself want to watch the World Athletics Champ and I want the Rugby World Cup


----------



## Resident (22 Aug 2007)

*Re: Free to Air TV*

that's not a bad price if he's providing the dish and bracket, box and cabling. 

price him up front for any additonal rooms, and make sure he also wires the terrestrial tv back in too and shows you the whole lot working afterwards. 

you might also want to ask him what way he's running the cabling, ie through the attic and down internally or does he intend drilling a hole in your exterior wall.. just so you know what you're getting up front. 

you could do it cheaper yourself, but may end up pulling out your hair tuning into the wrong satellite... 

R.


----------



## Leo (22 Aug 2007)

*Re: Free to Air TV*

You could always just head to [broken link removed] (or order online) and get all the kit you need from €120.
Leo


----------



## tosullivan (22 Aug 2007)

*Re: Free to Air TV*

what channels is this providing?


----------



## browser (22 Aug 2007)

*Re: Free to Air TV*

Thanks for depressing me about the price - but the good news for is that the system was GB£120 (at least the bigger dish was) which is €175 ish.

So I would really be apying him €120 for installation, which I don't htink is too bad considering he will need a good bit of cable and much more importantly he will know where to point the damn thing.  I tried something similar myself before and ended up with a few extra channels, but only a few decent ones.

Anyway, getting back to my original point - what do people think about hiring guys who only using his first name and a mobile number in advertisments?

Maybe my thread title needs some work


----------



## Leo (22 Aug 2007)

I'd be interested in hearing what channels is this guy promising too. I'd also be very slow to trust anyone who opperates a business in this manner. You can be almost certain there will be no after sales support. At the very least, try to get a land line and check it out.
Leo


----------



## browser (22 Aug 2007)

I missed some of the replies

The channels he is giving me are the BBC's, UTV's, ITV's, there's music channels, cartoons - seems to loads really - but are any of them any good - I don't really know.

The main thing is that I won't have to fork out €50-60 every month.

good point about the cabling - The dish is actually going to be mounted on a shed beside the house I would say as the line of sight would be poor enough from the house - there is a similar system in place already - one I bought in Lidl and tried to point, but it just doesn't work all that well - so hopefully the new cable will the route of the old one.


----------



## Resident (22 Aug 2007)

possibly this guy may not be declaring this income, hence the slightly vague personal details ... if this is your concern, ask for a receipt... 

I'd say to help be safe, don't be alone in house when he calls, and don't give him the run of the place or go out while he's working. 

if you're worried about follow on security, in case of a burglary or something like that, you could always jot down his van registration no. in a not so subtle way...


----------



## Leo (22 Aug 2007)

browser said:


> The channels he is giving me are the BBC's, UTV's, ITV's, there's music channels, cartoons - seems to loads really - but are any of them any good - I don't really know.


 
Nope, I have them all, and the majority aren't worth watching.



browser said:


> The main thing is that I won't have to fork out €50-60 every month.


 
Sky starts at €21.50 a month for a whole lot more. 

Take a look at these for above board FTA installations at €299 with full contact details.
Leo


----------



## bytelive (22 Aug 2007)

Yup, Sky at €21.50 for 12 months and an install fee of €45 makes a Sky system roughly the same price at €303.  After subscribing for a year, you can cancel your subscription, and still receive the free channels, as you get to keep the equipment.

Sky boxes will also automatically add new channels as they appear.  Something a FTA box cannot do.  You need to manually tune your FTA box to receive new channels that weren't available at time it was last tuned, and also if channels change frequency (which happens - this issue doesn't affect a Skybox either).

The biggest benefit of a FTA box is the full control over what channels you can see.  You can move/delete/tune as you see fit, thouggh with Sky boxes, you cannot really change the way the channels are organised.


----------



## anseo (22 Aug 2007)

There's a satellite section over at boards.ie with lots of knowledgeable folk.  

Get a recommendation there.


----------



## uncorked (27 Aug 2007)

bytelive said:


> Yup, Sky at €21.50 for 12 months and an install fee of €45 makes a Sky system roughly the same price at €303. After subscribing for a year, you can cancel your subscription, and still receive the free channels, as you get to keep the equipment.
> 
> Sky boxes will also automatically add new channels as they appear. Something a FTA box cannot do. You need to manually tune your FTA box to receive new channels that weren't available at time it was last tuned, and also if channels change frequency (which happens - this issue doesn't affect a Skybox either).
> 
> The biggest benefit of a FTA box is the full control over what channels you can see. You can move/delete/tune as you see fit, thouggh with Sky boxes, you cannot really change the way the channels are organised.


 
Is Channel 4 included in the list of channels you can hang onto if you cancel your subscription after 12 months?


----------



## Opuntia (27 Aug 2007)

Hi Browser,

I'm in North Tipp and John installed the same package for me approx three years ago after I saw his ad in the Tipp Tatler. I had the same concerns as you initially, but to this day I've never had a problem. Granted, he sounds and looks like a cowboy alright, but I've never had any come back so I'd say go for it! 

We watch little else but the BBCs weeknights and ITV for F1 and Match of the Day @ weekends


----------



## bytelive (28 Aug 2007)

uncorked said:


> Is Channel 4 included in the list of channels you can hang onto if you cancel your subscription after 12 months?


Sadly not.


----------



## potnoodler (8 Sep 2007)

But buy a Free To View card FTV for about €30-50 and you get CH4 and SKY3 plus the UK EPG vs the useless Irish one , again ebay or the buy and sell


----------



## browser (10 Sep 2007)

hi,

What is the UK EPG that you refer to?  Is Sky 3 any good?

Browser


----------

